# Rodent Cages



## thedogsmother

I've just been looking at HappySaz's lovely Imac cage and thought I would start a thread where anyone can put pictures of their rodent cages so they can show off.

*The Girl's Cages*









*Buffy's Cage (Savic Hamster Heaven)*




























*Angel's Cage (Savic Hamster Heaven)*





































*The Meeces Home (Savic Cambridge)*









Please Hijack this thread and post piccies of your fur babies cages .


----------



## CharleyRogan

OMG! you have 2 of the cages that I want!!! I saw them in [email protected] today and I want one, but there like £80!

I'm gonna go get some pictures of mine!!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> OMG! you have 2 of the cages that I want!!! I saw them in [email protected] today and I want one, but there like £80!
> 
> I'm gonna go get some pictures of mine!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


I prayed to the god of Ebay and he provided .


----------



## CharleyRogan

How much did you get them for?

Is there an address to write to the God of Ebay? because I'm unsatisfied that he hasn't found one of these for me!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> How much did you get them for?
> 
> Is there an address to write to the God of Ebay? because I'm unsatisfied that he hasn't found one of these for me!
> 
> Char
> xxx


You can usually pick them up for £50 but then there is usually postage on top of that. 
I am very devout and pray to the great Ebay on a daily basis, my oh says if I don't stop he's going to cancel the paypal account lol, your obviously just not as holy as me .


----------



## CharleyRogan

You saying I'm not faithful??? LMAO

I bow down twice a day to the holy God of Ebay. I just think he doesn't like me! 

Char
xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is Benny's cage, he out and about in the living room at the moment so he not in cage!










This is Ella's cage, its not on a slant really, just my crappy photo taking!










This is Maisie's (devil hamster) hers is quite small but a bigger one will be won this week on Ebay!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> You saying I'm not faithful??? LMAO
> 
> I bow down twice a day to the holy God of Ebay. I just think he doesn't like me!
> 
> Char
> xxx


lmao. You need to have more faith..... oh and hard cash. The great Ebay expects you to sacrifice money to him :lol:.
I love your cages, where did you get the name stickers, want some.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Ebay! glow in the dark letters, only cheap, bout £2. That top one retails for around £60... I got it for £20 inc p&p!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> Ebay! glow in the dark letters, only cheap, bout £2. That top one retails for around £60... I got it for £20 inc p&p!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Looks huge, lucky Benny.


----------



## happysaz133

Great thread  we have one of these on the hamster forum I use.

Jasper's first cage (no idea what it was, but he grew out of it pretty quickly!):









Jasper's second (and current) cage - *The Gabber Rex *(found on ebay - brand new - £28):









William's first cage - The Savic Cambridge ([email protected] £49.99):









William's second (and current cage) - The IMAC Fantasy (£60 from ebay including extension):









Misty's first cage (I did NOT buy this, she came to me at 18months in this teeny cage) - no idea what it is called but a Disgrace!:









Misty's second (and current cage) - The Savic Cambridge.









Misty's SC is the one William started out in. When the IMAC Fantasy came, I decided it was more suited to William, so William moved out of the SC and Misty moved in.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Benny in his cage!

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku

I like this thread! I'll post some of the ones i have now but I am getting a 2ft tank for the gerbils tomorrow so I'll post that and my new ones when they get here!

Yui's cage (I couldn't get though the door so you can only see her spinner and a few of her toys):
















Hiro:









Narla (is getting an imac with a flying saucer soon!!):

















Risa, Riku and Rina are in together. Tama is in the other big cage and Nuri is in the fop.
Risa, Riku, Rina, Tama and Nuri:









Sakura and Cires have a 1ft tank with a rotastak on top but will be getting a 2ft tank tomorrow


----------



## CharleyRogan

Only one of your photos work!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

oooh I like this, lots of lovely cages. My oh would go crazy if I had as many as you guys, I'm still in trouble for taking over the lounge with three of them.


----------



## Maiisiku

I know I just changed them all and hope they work >.>


----------



## CharleyRogan

yup they do now! You have so many hamsters! I'm getting a Syrian soon!

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku

aww syrians are lovely! We decided when we move we are only having 2 robos, 2 gerbils and 2 rats (notice the only).. But we'll see it's a ways off I'm enjoying these babys now or I would be if I wasn't ill and I love my syrian so I will probably talk him into one  I don't want to get them sick!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Not a picture of a cage, but I had to post this... this is like the first good piccy I have of Ben!










Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

AWWW...Benny is cute!! 

I shall have to take new pics of my cages because...well...my hammies all have new cages lol x


----------



## Obsidian_Winter

Awww! Cuteness!

He looks like Vlad, but less pregnant looking


----------



## CharleyRogan

^^wtf spammage?

I hope he is less pregnant looking... although... I would make a lot of money from a pregnant male hamster!!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> Not a picture of a cage, but I had to post this... this is like the first good piccy I have of Ben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char
> xxx


Ben is sooo cute, can I have him pleeze .


----------



## CharleyRogan

The spam message that was here about 3am this morning has gone! 

He has a nice little personality... like a dog... always wants attention and comes to see you when I let him out and about to explore, and comes back when you tap on the floor! He is amazing!!

Char
xxx


----------



## happysaz133

Some more pics, I was taking them last night.
Showing the sizes.

The Gabber is the biggest, but has the least height. The Savic Cambridge is the middle length and middle height. The IMAC is the shortest in length, but the tallest in height.


















And Misty's cage:


----------



## thedogsmother

They definately seem to be the three most popular cages for hamsters, they are really nice cages and a lovely size arent they, my meeces love their Cambridge.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i'll post mine okay....

Some of them look like they have no toys but trust me they do!!! 

they have a maze of tunnels at the bottom! lol 

Xx


----------



## Tillski

Here's mine, just extended the main unit and added a little exercise room or the hamster gym as we like to call it - it's amazing how they NEVER get bored of running around in their wheel! Crazy! Hoping to extend further but we need to find another space to home them first as we will run out of shelves.

Toy wise i can't help myself but keep buying little bits and bobs for them, it's an awkward cage with the top levels as it resticts you slightly with the height of stuff and most of their things have ended up in the centre but as long as it keeps them entertained i guess!

Also few blurry pics of Casper again, Mr Tibbs was still fast asleep in the little house unaware that she was missing our photoshoot!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

never seen a C H that colour before!! 

i thought it was just normal grey & dominant spot

not Pear grey ! stunnning!

Xx


----------



## Chayley

This is monty and rolos cage... well it was until ive found out monty is a girl and is exspecting her first litter!!!! I was told they were both boys but hey hoe... long story.. so shes in a nursery cage at the mo. not bad for a first time rat owner! lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Chayley said:


> This is monty and rolos cage... well it was until ive found out monty is a girl and is exspecting her first litter!!!! I was told they were both boys but hey hoe... long story.. so shes in a nursery cage at the mo. not bad for a first time rat owner! lol


thats a gerilaqaruim

your hammiewil get bumbble foot in that cage , get a hamster one asap

Xx


----------



## Chayley

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> thats a gerilaqaruim
> 
> your hammiewil get bumbble foot in that cage , get a hamster one asap
> 
> Xx


Their dumbo rats... i was told this was 1 of the best for them?


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its the shelves that are the problem! They can cause your rats feet to get stuck and can damage their feet which will be painful for the rat and will cost you money since vetinary care is essential in that case!

Pet shops will try and sell you anything, and since you are a first time owner you weren't to know! I suggest looking on Ebay. There are loadsa cages on there for really cheap prices that do the job!

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

*STOP POSTING*

Please can you wait for me to post all my cages!!

Xxx

okay L2R

Patricks Mickey max cage.

Mushrooms Mikey Max cage.

Georges Old style mickeymax cage.

Cheri's Savic spelos.

Continiued...................


----------



## Chayley

Oh ok... so i dont want 1 with bars then? theres a jenny cage on ebay which holds up2 4 rats an thats got 3 levels on it more or less same as mine but without the tank at bottom.... Can you suggest any? This 1 cost me £120 so dont wana pay more than that...

Glad i posted now! or i would of never known...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

...........Continiued........

L2R

Biscuit's cage , i dont know what it is....but its only a temp cage 
blossom's cage (before the extension) its a habitrail mini.
Bertie & borris' cage Savic rody.
Zafara's cage - Crittertrail X

Continued........................


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

...............continiued...........

L2R

Olivers cage 'pet inn' My rehab cage , i have only just ordered her a large cage.

Chloe's cage - Westminister cage. (the one olivers getting)

Chance's cage - Pet inn palace

Tidley~winks cage- its from germany i dunno the brand

You can now post ^^ 

Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm just going out for about 20 mins, but when I get back I'll look for some cages for you! I saw the Jenny cage in Nottingham, that would okay for them. I asked them to post it to me and they told me they wouldn't :-(

Char
xxx


----------



## Chayley

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm just going out for about 20 mins, but when I get back I'll look for some cages for you! I saw the Jenny cage in Nottingham, that would okay for them. I asked them to post it to me and they told me they wouldn't :-(
> 
> Char
> xxx


Thanks!!! xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

jenny's are a load of bull

the break & rust .... well when i had rats it needed replacing after about 6 months

they tommy rat cage is good!!

Orr

Ferret Furet Tower: Bargain Prices at zooplus

is reaally good !!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

wow, you have alot of cages!!! everyone seems to be putting their hammys names on their cages!!!! im totally jealous and may have to do it in a second or two...ahaaa i need to take pictures of mine...including......the long awaited...HAMSTERLAND!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

woo 

all i did was put them in 'word' 

like 

Cheri
Blossom
etc in 72 font size and printed and celotaped on

Simples
Xx


----------



## Chinquary

This is the girls set up when there was 7 of them in there, the three youngest have since been re-homed with Maiisiku.

Lumos, Tic, Tac and Toe
Large three level Perfecto tank by Underworld - FANTASTIC! Highly recommended albeit a bit heavy to clean out.
The bridge isn't in there at the moment as it doesn't stay on well and need to devise a fixing on scheme. Their sand bath is now an old wheel, which was a crap wheel but seems to suit being a sand bath well.









Wingardium Leviosa
Savic Roly with some added tubes.
He also has a Savic guinea pig bowl under the level for a sand bath.









I don't have a photo of Nox's cage as I don't like it. I got it from an advert in my local paper cos I needed something asap as he was fighting, so it gives him enough room, but I am bidding on a... I think it is a fop cage on ebay which ends tomorrow so fingers crossed! In his cage he has got the cyber collection: house, sand bath (as featured in the girls tank) and a rocket slide which he used as a ladder to get up both levels. Also has a medium silent spinner which is getting a bit tired and needs replacing, which I will do if get this cage tomorrow! I want to get the cyber one to match the collection, but I do like the quietness of the silent spinners. Might get him a mini one, but they just look SO small...


----------



## CharleyRogan

I bought glow in the dark letters off ebay!!

Some cages:

Savic Rat Cage, Excelent condition! on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Apr-09 17:34:02 BST)

TALL EXTRA LARGE CAGE TOMMY 82 CHINCHILLA RABBIT RAT on eBay, also, Chinchillas, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Apr-09 00:00:00 BST)

Large Rat Cage on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 21:33:54 BST) (but change the wheel. That one is horrendous!)

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

im liking the look of the perfecto!!!! omg, i may have to invest in one!!! later on in my life though!!!  i have got 8...8???!!! cages LOL....and 3 hamsters....it doesnt really add up does it? lol


----------



## Chayley

CharleyRogan said:


> I bought glow in the dark letters off ebay!!
> 
> Some cages:
> 
> Savic Rat Cage, Excelent condition! on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Apr-09 17:34:02 BST)
> 
> TALL EXTRA LARGE CAGE TOMMY 82 CHINCHILLA RABBIT RAT on eBay, also, Chinchillas, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Apr-09 00:00:00 BST)
> 
> Large Rat Cage on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Apr-09 21:33:54 BST) (but change the wheel. That one is horrendous!)
> 
> Char
> xxx


Thats great.. thanks for that. im liking the tommy 1. my bf has jus gone to measure to see if we can fit it in! if so im having it! lol

Thanks again hun xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

are you selling??

^^ lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

the long awaited........pictures of hamsterland....its all a bit mixed up at the moment though...
WAFFLES CAGE: you have seen this one a trillion times, because i love the imac so so so much!








MINXXY JOAN OF ARC'S CAGE:this is going to cherrie as soon as i get the other cage a plug thing:








this was the rocking horse i was telling you all about...the new stuff from [email protected]? its AWESOME!! when i took it out minxxy came running out screaming at me......i think she loves it too much!!! it was 1.72 best buy of my life! i bought a double bed one the other day too. 








and.....introducting....
PONGO WINSTON WYNN PEPPER ROLFE'S CAGE:..yes the habitrail ovo is attacted...the orange one is his gym, since its got steps and a wheel...and the blue is a maze, and the small green is his toilet 
(i almost died standing on a chair to take this one) 








and..








he hasnt got many toys at the moment though!!  i left them in chester by accident?!!! including his beloved sticks...im going to [email protected] tomorrow to buy toys..bless him! 

long post


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

its bigger than it looks


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

and the sippy is RUBBISH its even worse than the awful habitrail ovo one!!!! poor pongo!


----------



## thedogsmother

WOW Lovely cages.


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is the one I just bought for £24, this is suitable for a syrian isn't it.....?

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

CharleyRogan said:


> This is the one I just bought for £24, this is suitable for a syrian isn't it.....?
> 
> Char
> xxx


Looks lovely and fantastic price.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Pretty good since have £25 on my paypal balanace! I have to pick it up from Bolton though, but can get direct train for £9 so cheaper than postage!! Any idea what that cage is? And the bar spacing looks quite small. It was listed as a rat or ferret cage... would it have housed them? its 31" length, 18.5 "wide, 24 " height.

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

I think its a Freddy or something like that, they sell them at pets at home, not cheap. Just looked at pets at home site £79 ooooh bargain or what.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hahahahaaaa just seen on your signiture...harriet the fish!!! hhahahahaaa i dont know why i am finding it funny ahahhahahaaaaaaaa ahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i am actaully laughing at loud!!! ahhahaaaaa ohh lol. hahahaaaa. i had to look after my neighbours fish 'paul' hahhaaaa that was funny too hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa ohhh i need to go to bed!


----------



## thedogsmother

Don't laugh you'll upset her, she's very sensitive lol.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm quite happy with that then!!! Saved myself £55! I'm sure my new syrian is going to love it! I find, if I search rat cages in Ebay i get a much better range than if I search hamster cages, cos they are all crappy and small and shouldn't be let near a hamster!

Lol Foxxy...... you been having to much sugar?

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hahahaaaa does no one else think harriet is hilarious!!!??? hahahaaaa no offence....hahhaaa ohh, i have eatten alot of creame eggs......10p each...bargin!!....lost count of how many ive eatten though.....


----------



## thedogsmother

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahaaaa does no one else think harriet is hilarious!!!??? hahahaaaa no offence....hahhaaa ohh, i have eatten alot of creame eggs......10p each...bargin!!....lost count of how many ive eatten though.....


Right calm down this is serious..... think hard.....where did you get creme eggs for 10p lol, mmmmmm creme eggs.


----------



## Chinquary

Yus, the perfecto ones are really nice. The only problem I have with them, other than the weight, which really isn't that bad because it means its well made, and that is that they shelves can't be moved around. I like changing the tank around every time I clean them out, but it makes it a bit harder with fixed shelves. Still a brill tank though. Got it new and was £70... don't tell my mother!! We originally had the small one shelf perfecto for three robos, and after a week we were like... its really going to be too small... so we got a nice big one (^^)


And Foxxy, my fish is called David... after the lush Mr David Tennant.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Creme eggs are lovvvely!! How do you eat yours? lol and where are they 10p? I went to asda before and they are 50p each! daylight robbery!

Whats wrong with a fish called Harriet? You make me laugh!!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b

On the subject of hamsters in a gerbilarium!! I bought some plastic kids table mats (with Looney Toons on) and cut them to fit the levels. So, my hammie is not walking on bars ever. I would suggest doing this with your rats!

Also, Foxxy, the hamsterland is ace!! haha!! Where did you get that lol?
I will send you one of my 49p standing bottles if you want? 

xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hahahaa David!!! thats my daddys name!!! hahahhahahaaaaa its just insane to give a fish a human name!!! INSANE ahahaaaaaa unless its Nigel. or Marlon. or something fishy. haahahaaaaa now you have made me laugh hahahaaaa 'why are they 10p' hahahahahaaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa its not easter anymore hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa its not really funny...but it is. hahhaaaaaa


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

aww thats nice of you, but its okay, im trying to fit the ovo bottle on to it...ish lol, the rody will be with you soon...i hope, im just waiting for the stopper things i ordered for the crittertrail, to make sure she doesnt escape


----------



## CharleyRogan

Wish Asda would realise its not easter anymore and give me discount chocolate!

I'd have tio say, I wouldn't call fish human names cos it would make me laugh!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i used to have a fishes called tango and pepsi...but tango ate pepsi  i was gutted!


----------



## Chinquary

I do admit that I often giggle that my fish is called David. His brothers (my house mates fish) are called Will (Smith) and Orlando (Bloom). All after our favourite actors. Orlando isn't so bad, but Will and David makes me laugh.

When I move out, I'm taking David with me, and my boyfriend is going to get one called Delta, after the singer, to keep him company. =]


----------



## CharleyRogan

Awww Foxxy! Are fish cannibals? I didn't know that!

I wouldn't get fish, they seem a bit boring, cos you can't get them out and cuddle them like you do hamsters!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

oh no!! poor fish ahahhahaaaaa well, except will smith thats okay  what uni you at?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hamsters are definatly better!!!  and rabbits are great...and cats...and dogs.....


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anything fluffy is good!

We have kinda derailed this thread!!! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## Chinquary

I am at Coventry uni doing Psychology.

And to bring it back on topic, I am only four minutes away from hopefully winning a new cage!

Edit: I won! Yay!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190300570699


----------



## thedogsmother

Chinquary said:


> I am at Coventry uni doing Psychology.
> 
> And to bring it back on topic, I am only four minutes away from hopefully winning a new cage!
> 
> Edit: I won! Yay!
> Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Apr-09 09:21:37 BST)


£1.04 you lucky thing .


----------



## Chinquary

thedogsmother said:


> £1.04 you lucky thing .


=D It's the top end of my budget too... XD


----------



## thedogsmother

Chinquary said:


> =D It's the top end of my budget too... XD


lmao, sounds like you've got my kind of budget.


----------



## thedogsmother

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahahaaaa just seen on your signiture...harriet the fish!!! hhahahahaaa i dont know why i am finding it funny ahahhahahaaaaaaaa ahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i am actaully laughing at loud!!! ahhahaaaaa ohh lol. hahahaaaa. i had to look after my neighbours fish 'paul' hahhaaaa that was funny too hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa ohhh i need to go to bed!


OK just for foxy I will explain where the name Harriet comes from but its a bit mean. Harriet (the fish) is a Bulldog plec she spends allher time lying around,eating and is really horrible to everyone (all the other fish). My grandma is also called Harriet, they are very similar....... Told you it was mean :blush:.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

awwwww im sorry!!  awwww.....i feel bad now, for grandma Harriet.....


----------



## thedogsmother

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awwwww im sorry!!  awwww.....i feel bad now, for grandma Harriet.....


Ha ha, she's not a sweet natured old grandma, she is scarey . She would kill me if she knew I had named the fish after her and even more if she knew it was cos it was so grumpy.


----------



## happysaz133

Chinquary said:


> I am at Coventry uni doing Psychology.
> 
> And to bring it back on topic, I am only four minutes away from hopefully winning a new cage!
> 
> Edit: I won! Yay!
> Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Apr-09 09:21:37 BST)


That's a really good cage, my Syrian Lilly lived in it. It's called the Fop Duffy Prestige. Shame the tubes are dwarfy tubes, because the cage itself is an excellent size for a Syrian! Bargain you got!

Oh, and, u-look-like-a-hamster, you really should sort out those barred levels in your cages. They are so dangerous to hamsters feet  you could cover them with kits plastic food mats or something. Also, what size are those cages? What make?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

what ones i have 12!

The barred dwarf ones are Savic mickey max 

they are really good yuo can fit a decent sized sand bath in them!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

no one cares about my hamsterland *sniffle*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i thought hamster land was for dwarfs only?

with dwarf sized tubes??


BUT I LOVES IT!!


----------



## cherrie_b

I care about your hamsterland! haha! I love it! lol

Ches x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Not a cage again! But this is the 1st good piccy of Ella!










Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother

She is absolutely gorgeous Charley.


----------



## Chinquary

Ella is Beautiful! Lovely colourings.

This is Nox's new cage
A Fob Duffy Prestige or something like that...









I moved him in yesterday and he sat in the wheel (not running) for ages just looking around. I don't know how he's getting on with it though because I am at home while the OH is looking after him. I doubt he is going to be able to get up the tubes though...

And this is Tic, Tac or Toe just after food had been topped up. I thought it was cute so wanted to share it.









And this is my new addition to the family:








My mum new I wanted a guinea pig so brought him for me. Needing a name though.
I did have an awful lot of fun with the OH, texting him and telling him my mum had brought me a guinea pig...


----------



## CharleyRogan

I think Ella has a funny shaped head!! LOL

I have more of Misty now, she being much less nervy now!!



















and one of her new cage which I had to travel all the way into Manchester for!










Them cardboard things from [email protected] are absolutely great!! 2for £3 at the moment! Misty absolutely loves them and sleeps in them as well. She has the starry tent and the 4 post bed. One of the best things I have bought!

Char
xxx


----------



## nickylowe40

don't want to upset anyone, but the 2 cages the dogsmothers got i got off ebay for £8.50 inc P&P, what a bargain!! Thank you all, you have made my day lol

oh and i love all of your hammies. Daughter lost her this morning, a little dwarf called harry, the sweetest one we'd ever had, only jacob left, so think i'll be on the hunt for a new friend.


----------



## CharleyRogan

OMG £8.50! Grrr I'm jealous now! I wanted one of them!!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

OMG those cardboard things are amazzzzing


----------



## CharleyRogan

They are aren't they? I'm gonna get all of them in a little collection! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

the rocking horse is the best  i have them all...that i know of!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I didn't see the rocking horse! I'm going to take a trip down in the near future!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Lavenderb

This is the new home for my 2 rats. Its an indoor aviary I got off ebay. Its still a work in progress (only had it 2 days). Rats love to climb and in this , climb they do lol. I'm still adding more shelves, baskets, tubes and hammocks. At night it sounds like someone is breaking into our house because they make so much noise climbing and playing in it.

p.s. excuse the messy bottom part, it was tidier then that but rats do love to rearrange lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have just seen Misty asleep in her little tent! Her head is hanging ot of it and its sooooo cute! Not gonna get photos cos flash will wake her up but believe me its really cute. She also sleeps in cardboard tubes as well!

Char
xxx


----------

